# My Pony restoration project



## tom coffey (Nov 13, 2020)

After wanting one for a long time I found a 1952 MH Pony. The engine has been rebuilt and the rear tires are new. I bought it for less than what the rebuild and the tires would have cost. New front tires, paint and decals and the restoration will pretty much be done. It has a hydraulic lift and a previous owner had made a really good looking adapter for three point attachments that bolts on to the tractor, no welding on the tractor. No other mods have been done to the tractor. The original seat is under a slip-on cover. It has rear wheel weights. The only real repair work to do is to repair or replace one bent rear fender.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice score Tom. That is a great little tractor!


----------

